# Route Frankfurt-Rödermark



## Baroensche (4. August 2008)

Moin,

hoffe in diesem Forum mal ein paar Tips zu bekommen. Wohne unter der Woche in Rödermark und arbeite auf der Kennedyallee/Sachsenhausen.

Habe mir mal überlegt mim Rad zur Firma zu fahren, allerdings keine Lust im Berufsverkehr zwischen Dietzenbach/Gravenbruch und Isenburger Schneise/Niederrad zu fahren.

Gibt es für diese Strecke ausgeschilderte Waldwege ? Habe bisher leider nix gefunden...

Gruß

-Micha-


----------



## Andreas (4. August 2008)

Baroensche schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hoffe in diesem Forum mal ein paar Tips zu bekommen. Wohne unter der Woche in Rödermark und arbeite auf der Kennedyallee/Sachsenhausen.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich habe mal in Ober Roden gewohnt und bin öfters Mal nach Niederrad gependelt.

Es gibt einen schönen Weg über
- Radweg 7 Waldacker, Steinheim Industriegebiet (kann auch über Patershäuser Hofgut umfahren werden)
- Gravenbruch (am Waldrand entlang) und dann rechts über die A3-Brücke
- links auf dem Mainradweg (blaues M) einbiegen und immer geradeaus bis
   zum Goetheturm fahren. 
- Die letzten Meter kannst Du es bis Sachsenhausen rollen lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ted77 (4. August 2008)

Andreas schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe mal in Ober Roden gewohnt und bin öfters Mal nach Niederrad gependelt.
> 
> ...




Hallo.. muss hier mal Klug********n..

NICHT STEINHEIM Industriegebiet sondern STEINBERG !! .. alles andere wäre Hanau und somit etwas Umweg..

und Gravenbruch am Waldrand entlang.. nun ja.. genau DA ist der Berufsverkehr

zwischen Steinberg und Gravenbruch gibt es etliche Waldschneisen Richtung Hotel Kempinski/ Autokino..

kannst aber auch von Steinberg Richtung Offenbach.. am Wildhof entlang und direkt and er Müllverbrennung rechts in den Wald  bis Gravenbruch ..
oder du fährst an der Müllverbrennung vorbei und gleich in der Kurve hinter der A3 Brücke rechts Richtung FfM.. Guck dirs am besten mal per Google Earth an.

Über die A3 musst du so oder so.. und dann eben wie schon oben von Andreas  erwähnt auf den Mainradweg Goetheturm pipapo

Ted


----------



## Andreas (4. August 2008)

Oops, naturlich meine ich Steinberg und nicht Steinheim. Ich will ja keine zusätzlichen Kilometer aufbrummen.

Hier ist die Route:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/61725

Gravebruch wird rechts umfahrem, also auf Waldwegen und nicht im Berufsverkehr. Nur die Strasse von Heustenstamm nach Gravenbruch muss gequert werden, aber das geht ganz gut.  

Gruss, Andreas




Ted77 schrieb:


> Hallo.. muss hier mal Klug********n..
> 
> NICHT STEINHEIM Industriegebiet sondern STEINBERG !! .. alles andere wäre Hanau und somit etwas Umweg..
> 
> ...


----------



## Baroensche (4. August 2008)

Hi Ted,

vielen Dank für die Route ! Muss mich da mal registrieren... Kannst Du in ein _paar Handgriffen_ die Route auch von Gravenbruch irgendwie über den Gravenbruchring/Isenburger Schneise laufen lassen ?
Müsste an S-Bahn-Halt Louisa/Stresemannallee rauskommen... Habe gesehen, man kann sich die GPS-Daten runterladen - bringt datt was aufm PDA (GPS is drauf, Navi-System auch)?

@ Andi: Danke auch Dir - von wann bis wann hest denn da gewohnt - vllt. kennt man sich ja ?!?

-Micha-


----------



## Ted77 (4. August 2008)

Hey Micha...

schick Dein Anliegen dochper PM  dem Andreas.. der hat die Sache ganz gut im Griff mit bikemap.net  vieleicht hat er auch den ein oder anderen Tip in Sachen GPS und/oder Pda für Dich... Ich komme zwar hier aus der Gegend bin aber nicht im Touren-/ bzw CC Milieu zu Hause... habe dementsprechend noch nicht mit GPS oder nur bedingt mit  WA - Maps gearbeitet..


Beste Grüsse 

Ted


----------

